
BeatFinder Chrome extension – GitHub in description - shrekie
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/beatfinder/ndenpgejcjbklgdhdhimhdbfbcnbknpg
======
shrekie
[https://github.com/Shrekie/BeatFinder](https://github.com/Shrekie/BeatFinder)

